# JD 2018 44" snowblower belt tension problems.



## Bompa

Hi everyone:
This year I bought a JD E130 with the 44" snowblower. My dealer put the blower together for me so that all I had to do this fall is install it. With a lot of time and effort I have it installed.After installing I noticed that the main auger turned at a very very slow rate while the second stage was just flying around. Going through the manual again I read that it was a "low tension system" and not to worry.
Yesterday I finally got to use the new blower. It didn't blow much snow but worked great as a snowplow, with an occasional short burst of blowing. 
Today after reading the manual again, I did a visual check and the belt was certainly loose in the engage position. I can increase the belt tension by pulling the tension arm towards the front of the tractor. I feel this might remedy the problem. I cannot find any way to make the tension arm make that last little bit of travel on its' own.
I would greatly appreciate any suggestions you can give me. 
Hoping to hear from you soon.
Bompa


----------



## leonz

Hello Bompa,

Since you have been saddled with the Canadian RAD JUNK like I was:

Check to make sure that you have both springs in the same hole on the tensioner arm. One spring on one side and the other spring on the opposing side to tension the driven belt. Their manuals SUCK and do a very poor job of illustrating things. 

JD had a service bulletin that I only found out about from another JD dealer that showed that many of the 2 stage units were shipped short of parts from RAD, GRRRR, JUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If your dealer is a good dealer you can ask if these snow blower have had service bulletins sent out about these models.

If they are thorough they will look and be honest with you.

These people need to bring back single stage snow throwers soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Town

My son has an earlier model JD 140 with the 2 stage 44" blower and it works very well. Since your unit is new then your dealer can help with the belt tension question. A few pictures of your setup from different angles will help him see what is wrong. Attached is a pic of his blower, the drive for the blower is engaged all the time so just the electric clutch operates the drive belt from the tractor to the blower unit.


----------



## Bompa

Town said:


> My son has an earlier model JD 140 with the 2 stage 44" blower and it works very well. Since your unit is new then your dealer can help with the belt tension question. A few pictures of your setup from different angles will help him see what is wrong. Attached is a pic of his blower, the drive for the blower is engaged all the time so just the electric clutch operates the drive belt from the tractor to the blower unit.


Thanks but my model is the same as Spanky's.


----------



## Bompa

leonz said:


> Hello Bompa,
> 
> Since you have been saddled with the Canadian RAD JUNK like I was:
> 
> Check to make sure that you have both springs in the same hole on the tensioner arm. One spring on one side and the other spring on the opposing side to tension the driven belt. Their manuals SUCK and do a very poor job of illustrating things.
> 
> JD had a service bulletin that I only found out about from another JD dealer that showed that many of the 2 stage units were shipped short of parts from RAD, GRRRR, JUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> If your dealer is a good dealer you can ask if these snow blower have had service bulletins sent out about these models.
> 
> If they are thorough they will look and be honest with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These people need to bring back single stage snow throwers soon!!!!!!!!!!!




Just took a look and there is only one hole on each side of the tension arm.


----------



## leonz

Yes the two springs share the same hole.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

You might also try https://www.mytractorforum.com/forum.php or https://www.mylawnmowerforum.com/ The tractor forum might have more JD guys familiar with that models operation.

.


----------



## Mike Squire

*Spring into action*

I found with my 2007 44" had the same issue, I put in a heavier spring on the tensioner arm and the slippage stopped. The flat top likes to collect snow which kills your arm if you have the manual lift arm, poor design on many fronts but when they are working well they'll throw snow into the next county..PS coat the parts that contact the snow with Johnson's paste wax, buy the drift plates or make your own.


----------

